

[Urgent Legal Question] Quitting job. - throwaway1261

I have decided to leave my job. I started August 05, 2010. My contract says "All sign-on bonuses and relocation must be repaid should you resign or leave the company on or before twelve (12) months of your start." Does that mean if I give notice on august 06 to leave 2 weeks after I should be fine?
======
someone13
Echoing what the other commenters have said - I'd imagine that once you have
been working for them for 12 months, that term in the contract has been
satisfied. If you're seriously concerned, you may want to consider speaking
with a lawyer - especially if the bonuses/relocation amounts are large.

I would also avoid giving notice until after the 5th, as you mentioned, to
avoid any potential "funny business".

------
Khao
If I were in your position, I'd add an extra week or two before giving notice,
just to be extra-safe. I don't know how much cash is your "sign-on bonuses and
relocation" but I'm sure you wouldn't want to have to repay that just because
you left one week early.

------
bartonfink
That would be a full year, so you should be fine. I wouldn't give notice such
that your last day is August 06, because then that opens the door for
shenanigans where the company sets things up (e.g. releases you early) so they
can claim you didn't work the full 12 months.

You might be technically correct in doing so, but it's not worth the potential
hassle.

------
throwaway1261
Thanks for the responses everyone. How can I delete this thread now?

